# Red Dead Redemption N64 release



## NoNAND (Oct 27, 2018)

Got my early copy


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 27, 2018)

I was hoping it would be a low-resolution screenshot with a low-poly mod.
Disappointed.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 27, 2018)

what's that game?
Heard of it, but never played it


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> what's that game?
> Heard of it, but never played it


GTA, except takes place in the wild west


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 28, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> GTA, except takes place in the wild west


might try it
thanks


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 29, 2018)

heh i saw this on twitter


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2018)

Why did this troll thread get so many views?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 12, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> Why did this troll thread get so many views?


because people from outside GBATemp look for RDR on N64
and guess what...
GBATemp's link appear on google


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 12, 2018)

op gay


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 12, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> op gay


did you think for one second it could be real?
if you have, then...


Spoiler


----------



## NoNAND (Nov 14, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> op gay


Ok mortal


----------

